# LeBron to Miami talk Heat-ing Up



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*LeBron James in Miami is not a crazy idea*



> First things first.
> 
> The round of speculation that has LeBron James possibly signing with the Heat next summer is only the current direction this discussion is going. Next week it'll be different. The week after that it'll change again, and so on until the 2010 free agency period actually arrives, by which time every possibility will have been discussed at least once, including the idea of James signing with Sacramento under the condition that the team adds an apostrophe to make them the King's.
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not a chance. Cavs or Knicks. No other team has any shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I still think it's beyond a pipe dream, but Wallace makes some decent points. Wade and LeBron are good pals and have the chance to do something unprecedented, and it's a once-in-a-career opportunity. They would no doubt go down as one of the, if not the, greatest and biggest pair to play together in their prime. It would be unimaginable how much warranted hype that team would get if it were to go down. The NBA would change the rules to put all 82 of our games on national television. Those two, Beasley/Chalmers/Cook, and whatever FA's would be willing to take a pay cut for a near-guaranteed ring would tear through the league without breaking a sweat. 

I'm sure Dwyane and LeBron have joked about it, maybe those jokes have even gotten serious for a moment. I'm also pretty sure, though, that they both have their minds settled on staying put. I believe money and stats will ultimately rule out and they'll continue being the undisputed best player on their respective squads. Oh well, one can dream.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd say Chicago, New Jersey, and Miami are the major players, and of course the Cavs.

I would rate it about:

35% Cavs - Really depends on what they do this year. If they're a non-factor at the top of the East, I think he leaves. If they make it far into the playoffs, I think there is a decent chance he stays, as he will factor the one team status into his legacy.

35% Heat - Chalmers, Beasley, and Wade provide the best core, and they would be able to win A LOT OF CHAMPIONSHIPS. 

20% Bulls - They appear to have a decent group of players right now, and Lebron would be the clear cut #1. Lebron might factor in winning as many or more championships in Jordan's own city as a chance to make himself the GOAT.

10% Nets - Brooklyn, Jay Z, and Brook Lopez!

0% Knicks - If Lebron wants to be remembered as the guy who never wins.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Not a chance. Cavs or Knicks. No other team has any shot.


The Knicks? Who is LeBron going there to win a championship with? Why is he going to a franchise that still hasn't pulled itself out of infamy? I'm pretty sure he doesn't see D'Antoni as a coach who could win a ring, either. The Knicks are still a mess, and signing LeBron won't solve all their problems. I'm not sold on the Knicks at all. If he's voiding his Bird rights, he's going somewhere where he knows he can win.

I honestly don't think there's a chance he'll come here either, which is why I support the staying argument. Even NJ, with two very good young players in Harris and Lopez is a stretch due to the question of where exactly the franchise is headed. It remains to be seen, and I'm not sure LeBron will sign on for uncertainty, while leaving money on the table. 

To play Devil's advocate, the Heat are a pretty well-sustained franchise with a multi-billionaire owner whom, I believe, LeBron has a great relationship with already (or is that the Riley family? Or both?). Though strangely, it's as if Wade's presence would serve as a deterrent for signing LeBron. I just have trouble seeing them sacrifice their numbers in their primes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Not a chance. Cavs or Knicks. No other team has any shot.


Wade

Riles - 7 rings!

South Beach

Cap space

Billionaire owner whos willing to spend.

Lets not forget that Miami has the hottest females on the plante outside of Rio de Janeiro!

No shot my ***!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Wade
> 
> Riles - 7 rings!
> 
> ...


No. You guys have 0 chance of landing Lebron. Zero.

Who did the Cavs have when Lebron went there? Lemond Murray? The Knicks will have space for Lebron and another superstar. I can see Lebron and probably Chris Bosh going to the Knicks.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Look at all the other pieces here that will probably still be on roster that LeBron could play with; Mario Chalmers, Daequan Cook, Michael Beasley, and a whole bunch of role players like Haslem, Anthony, and maybe Carlos Arroyo. The Knicks have like Wilson Chandler, Danillo Gallinari, David Lee, and not a whole bunch else.

Plus, the Knicks right now are all potential when it comes to supporting pieces. The Miami Heat have a proven team. The Miami Heat will have great chemistry if LeBron comes here whereas the Knicks will have to blow up the team and have a whole ton of new pieces come 2010.

If LeBron goes to New York, it's for the money.

If LeBron goes to Miami, it's for the championships.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And Wade happily becomes Lebrons Pippen? I don't think so. It's a pipe dream at best.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No. You guys have 0 chance of landing Lebron. Zero.
> 
> Who did the Cavs have when Lebron went there? Lemond Murray? The Knicks will have space for Lebron and another superstar. I can see Lebron and probably Chris Bosh going to the Knicks.


I believe I've read there's a very slim chance New York will have enough space for that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> I believe I've read there's a very slim chance New York will have enough space for that.


They will be able to make it work. I expect them to trim even more cap space this season.

Bring Lebron and another star to any team, even the Knicks, and they will become a winner. Good role players will flock to play with them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Look at all the other pieces here that will probably still be on roster that LeBron could play with; Mario Chalmers, Daequan Cook, Michael Beasley, and a whole bunch of role players like Haslem, Anthony, and maybe Carlos Arroyo. The Knicks have like Wilson Chandler, Danillo Gallinari, David Lee, and not a whole bunch else.
> 
> Plus, the Knicks right now are all potential when it comes to supporting pieces. The Miami Heat have a proven team. The Miami Heat will have great chemistry if LeBron comes here whereas the Knicks will have to blow up the team and have a whole ton of new pieces come 2010.
> 
> ...


If he's doing anything for the money, he's staying in Cleveland. I know the Knicks won't be able to have Lee, and probably not Chandler either in order to sign a max.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> They will be able to make it work. I expect them to trim even more cap space this season.
> 
> Bring Lebron and another star to any team, even the Knicks, and they will become a winner. Good role players will flock to play with them.


How are they going to get rid of Curry?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> How are they going to get rid of Curry?


Worse trades have been made. I will wait and see, but I think the Knicks stand the best chance at stealing him from the Cavs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yet again, Miami will have chemistry. He'll step onto an established team and we can keep on rolling. Cases like the Celtics a couple years back where they blow it up and win a championship that year are unheard of.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

If it DID happen, who the hell would take the last shot?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> If it DID happen, who the hell would take the last shot?


What a problem to have


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It would depend on what the coach wanted I guess... If a shot then Wade.. If a drive then LeBron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How about whoever's open? I dont think the US team had any problems with that.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

It's always nice to dream, but i'm with R-Star. Can't see it happening. There's no way one of them is cool with being a second banana.

And i don't really agree with the olympic team analogy i been hearing. That if they could co-exist there then he would have no problem coming to miami and playing with Dwade. It's much easier for these guys to put aside their ego's to make it work for one (maaybe two) summer(s) then it is for 6 years. (Especially when we hadn't won the gold since 2000.)


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It would be so refreshing to see something like that happen, though. To see some top quality guys care more about winning..


Oh, well..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

sMaK said:


> If it DID happen, who the hell would take the last shot?


If it did happen, I don't think you guys would have to worry about that. Who cares who takes the last shot when you're up 30 points.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Go for it, if you can. I agree that it's probably unrealistic, but still, it's worth a try.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry Heat fans, but there's a much greater chance of Wade/LeBron playing together on the Cavs or Knicks than there is on the Heat.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Seanzie said:


> Sorry Heat fans, but there's a much greater chance of Wade/LeBron playing together on the Cavs or Knicks than there is on the Heat.


Sorry Seanzie, the Cavs or Knicks can't afford both players. And even if they could, do you think somebody would pick Cleveland over Miami? And Wade has already said he won't go to NY. Miami has the most cap space, young talent, and 1st round picks. Pair that with a couple of superstars and you have a dynasty in the making.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't live in Florida, but I get the idea Orlando Magic fans struggle with an identity problem with the Heat playing next door.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Believe in Riley and anything is possible


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

myst said:


> Sorry Seanzie, the Cavs or Knicks can't afford both players. *And even if they could, do you think somebody would pick Cleveland over Miami?* And Wade has already said he won't go to NY. Miami has the most cap space, young talent, and 1st round picks. Pair that with a couple of superstars and you have a dynasty in the making.


Even New Yorkers wouldnt pick NY over Miami...most of the *******s live down here!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Another "Miami is amazing and the bestest place in the world.... and we have Pat Riley!" thread?

What significant FA's has this picked you guys up over the past few years? Its a delusional statement. 

Everyone talks about how special it is to play in NY. Never once have I hear about guys flocking to Miami. It has nice women and good weather. Awesome. If you're a ball player, you're finding girls just as hot in NY, hell, in Indiana. 

Now so that we can get all your arguments on the table, can one of you bring up the tax in Miami please?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Seanzie said:


> Sorry Heat fans, but there's a much greater chance of Wade/LeBron playing together on the Cavs or Knicks than there is on the Heat.


Sounds like a Magic fan that knows his teams days are numbered.

When we land Bosh, Amare or Bron to go along with Wade...your finished!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Another "Miami is amazing and the bestest place in the world.... and we have Pat Riley!" thread?
> 
> What significant FA's has this picked you guys up over the past few years? Its a delusional statement.


We've been waiting for 2010 for the past few seasons!

Late to the party?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> We've been waiting for 2010 for the past few seasons!
> 
> Late to the party?


And the years before that? Wheres your huge FA signings? Where are the superstars flocking to Miami?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The last time I checked Riles landed Shaq, Zo, Walker, Payton and Williams in back to back summers.

2006 champs!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> The last time I checked Riles landed Shaq, Zo, Walker, Payton and Williams in back to back summers.
> 
> 2006 champs!!!


Trading for Shaq doesn't count as him coming as a FA. I don't remember if you traded for Zo or if he came back after the trades, but either way, a twilight Zo coming back to his team doesn't count as a huge FA blockbuster. And Walker, Payton and Williams? These are your examples of star FA's flocking to Miami?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If LeBron wants to be a champion, he goes to Miami. I'll know all I need to know about him if he picks New York over Miami.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R-Star said:


> And the years before that? Wheres your huge FA signings? Where are the superstars flocking to Miami?


We havent had this kinda cap space in a very long time.

The last decent chunk we had went to Odom...which was another brilliant move on Riles resume.

Everything else has been big trades.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm defiantly not trying to say FA's don't want to go to Miami. But you all try to make it sound like it's a no brainer to pick Miami over any other team. As I said, listen to a Yankee, Giant, Knick or Ranger rave about how big of a deal it is to play in New York. Guys talk about it even though the Knicks are currently a joke. 

And to Smithian, that just sounds ridiculously childish. "If he doesn't come here, he doesn't want to win!" 

If Bosh, Amare or Wade decide to go to the Knicks with him, I don't see the difference.

What you guys don't seem to understand is that it would be much easier for Lebron and Wade to both go to a new team to play together. In fact, I see it as the only way it could happen. Lebron goes to the Heat and then who's team is it? Wade goes to the Cavs and who's team is it? Going to a team like the Knicks where they're both fresh new faces on a new team is the only way they'll play together on an NBA team.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'm defiantly not trying to say FA's don't want to go to Miami. But you all try to make it sound like it's a no brainer to pick Miami over any other team. As I said, listen to a Yankee, Giant, Knick or Ranger rave about how big of a deal it is to play in New York. Guys talk about it even though the Knicks are currently a joke.
> 
> And to Smithian, that just sounds ridiculously childish. "If he doesn't come here, he doesn't want to win!"
> 
> ...


Agreed for the most part...but keep in mind that Wade will bring his ring/finals MVP to whatever city he signs with, and thats why I think it could never work with Bron. It would come down to "Wade did it without him" and Bron would always have to answer for that.

Bosh or Amare would be great!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Just because a big FA hasn't signed in the past doesn't mean Miami isn't a prime location now. Things change


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Trading for Shaq doesn't count as him coming as a FA. I don't remember if you traded for Zo or if he came back after the trades, but either way, a twilight Zo coming back to his team doesn't count as a huge FA blockbuster. And Walker, Payton and Williams? These are your examples of star FA's flocking to Miami?


The only reason we were able to trade for Shaq is because he approved going to Miami. We were the place that he wanted to go.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

myst said:


> The only reason we were able to trade for Shaq is because he approved going to Miami. We were the place that he wanted to go.


Wade was the place he wanted to go to. Penny, Kobe, Wade. Shaq needs a superstar 2 guard. Plus I'm pretty sure he still lives in Orlando? So it brought him close to home.

-edit- Although I'm not saying going to Miami wasn't a selling point for him though. There were just a lot of other reasons as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q&A with Wade from today mostly focused on Lebron and 2010


> *Q. To get some perspective, everyone talks about how you and LeBron are close friends, but obviously there are close friends and there are closest friends. Can you just talk about your level of friendship with LeBron, how often you see each other, get to together, things like that?*
> 
> A. "Well, I mean, throughout the season, we talk. Sometimes within a month, we might talk a lot. Sometimes, we might go two or three months and we might not talk. So, it's just about our schedules and both of us having different things to do. But, it's like certain people, whenever you see 'em, whenever you talk to 'em, you pick up from where you left off. And that respect and the love you have for each other by getting to know each other, and each other's families, are there. So, he's one of my good friends that I know I can call on at any time. But it's not someone I talk to every day."
> 
> ...


*Link*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> And the years before that? Wheres your huge FA signings? Where are the superstars flocking to Miami?


Zo signed with us when his rookie contract was done. He was a top free agent that summer.

Juwon Howard signed with us when he was a top free agent. The NBA vetoed the deal but he returned to Washington for $100 million so you can see how highly valued he was at the time (even if he proved to not be worth it).

Eddie Jones worked a sign and trade to Miami when he was the one of the best free agents of his summer.

Elton Brand signed an offer sheet with us back in 2003 and then Lamar Odom signed an offer sheet with us that same year.

We haven't had cap space since then. With only our midlevel exception we have forced teams to crazy overpay to keep players who wanted to come to Miami or remain in Miami: Charlie Bell, Mo Williams, Damon Jones, Jason Kapono, Keyon Dooling.

Maggette and Boozer and Pietrus all fell out of favor with their teams at the same time they wanted to come to Miami but deals were never reached. Maggette and Pietrus ended up having to leave their teams the relationship became so bad. Boozer won't be in Utah much longer.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Q&A with Wade from today mostly focused on Lebron and 2010
> 
> *Link*


Since when did Wade get so well-spoken. I feel like that article has been edited.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

His publicist probably was speaking into his ear the whole time. The writer just failed to mention that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> And elsewhere is Miami.
> 
> His other realistic options in the summer of 2010 are a joke. New York and New Jersey look like Big East squads right now, and Chicago doesn't yet have the cap room to offer a max contract. (Word to the wise: Forget what you heard last week -- James won't settle for less than the max. Would you?)
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=broussard_chris&page=LeBronMiami-091112

He makes good points. It's still highly unlikely, but who knows.

From W2B's post: 



> Q. Is the notion of you and LeBron a longshot in your mind, or is it a real possibility?
> 
> A. "I mean it's a longshot, no question about it, it's a longshot. I mean, I'm in Miami; he's in Cleveland. He's been put in a position in Cleveland where he has the opportunity to compete for a championship now. And I'm in Miami, where I've won a championship and this is where I love to be. So it's not like we're both looking over our shoulders, saying, 'I want to get out of here.' It's a longshot, but, at the end of the day, it is a shot."


He said all the right things there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seanzie said:


> Sorry Heat fans, but there's a much greater chance of Wade/LeBron playing together on the Cavs or Knicks than there is on the Heat.


Aside from the fact that neither of those teams will have the necessary room, do you have anything to back this up? Why would they go play in Cleveland, or in NY with a coach whose methods they dont respect? Maybe let your fingers type instead of your butt-cheeks.



Smithian said:


> I don't live in Florida, but I get the idea Orlando Magic fans struggle with an identity problem with the Heat playing next door.


Ah...



R-Star said:


> Another "Miami is amazing and the bestest place in the world.... and we have Pat Riley!" thread?
> 
> What significant FA's has this picked you guys up over the past few years? Its a delusional statement.
> 
> ...


I love how you always come in here and argue passionately with a distinct lack of pertinent information. Its really cute.

Oh, and regarding the women, sure if you're a ball-player you can get hotties anywhere, but in Miami you can throw a stone and hit a hot chick wherever you are. Can't scoff at a larger/better selection, can you? But then again, I dont factor women into the argument when considering where a player would want to go in free agency.

And the tax thing is Florida-wide, and also in Texas.

When considering why a FA would come to Miami (and oh yeah, the HEAT have been waiting until the 2010 off-season to sign a significant FA, hence the lack of them coming here over the past few seasons, very astute of you to notice, though), I tend to argue the presence of Dwyane Wade, Pat Riley running the show, a young, ambitious, and highly-respected coach in Erik Spoelstra, a well-respected, well-run, recent-championship franchise, great weather, and a talented young core (including multiple first-round draft picks in place).


----------

